# Monster six-metre python snake Atomic Betty now weighs 131kg



## adfel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-27-2010
*Source:* Central Coast Express Advocate

IT only happens every other year, but when Australia’s biggest snake, Atomic Betty, needs a weigh-in, it’s quite an operation.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2010)

:lol: What a handful!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

wowsers!


----------



## outbackstorm (Jan 28, 2010)

wow that is really interesting


----------



## adfel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah she's huge!!!!! Hoping to go and see her in the next couple of weeks....


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow! I'd have thought a 22kg goat every month would have been a lot, but I guess that just highlights the actual size of that retic. What a ripper!


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 28, 2010)

wow!!!! imagine showing her to your friends when they come around. That snake would have to be slightly bigger than my spotted!!!!! lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 28, 2010)

A bit misleading though...from memory, Lily the Reticulated Python at Australia Zoo is 7.5 metres and over 150kg. Still a huge snake though!


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> A bit misleading though...from memory, Lily the Reticulated Python at Australia Zoo is 7.5 metres and over 150kg. Still a huge snake though!



yeah i thought the one at aus. zoo was the biggest. but hey betty is still a ripper i saw her the other week and loved her enclosure layout.


----------



## outbackstorm (Jan 28, 2010)

Tonksy said:


> Wow! I'd have thought a 22kg goat every month would have been a lot, but I guess that just highlights the actual size of that retic. What a ripper!


 
Yeah i thought similar however there is not as much meat on a goat as say a sheep and she is a massive snake so would have a higher metabolic demand than smaller snakes


----------



## Bricked (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know how long and heavy the olive python is at canberra zoo and aquarium? she was a monster for a olive


----------



## adfel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well She's a monster for NSW!!!! And she's beautiful!!!


----------



## herptrader (Jan 28, 2010)

Every home should have one!


----------

